# Bloomberg: SDIC Acquisisce il Milan



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

Sarebbe clamoroso se confermato dai diretti interessati ma intanto Bloomberg, nella pagina dedicata allo SDIC (State Development & Investment Corporation*) tra le tante informazioni che dà sul Fondo Statale Cinese, inserisce anche l'acquisizione del Milan.
C'è infatti in fondo alla pagina una lista delle recenti acquisizioni da parte dello SDIC e tra queste,incredibilmente, compare pure il Milan in data 1 luglio 2016.

* State Development & Investment Corporation è la più grande holding di partecipazioni di proprietà statale in Cina.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe clamoroso se confermato dai diretti interessati ma intanto Bloomberg, nella pagina dedicata allo SDIC (State Development & Investment Corporation) tra le tante informazioni che dà sul Fondo Statale Cinese, inserisce anche l'acquisizione del Milan.
> C'è infatti in fondo alla pagina una lista delle recenti acquisizioni da parte dello SDIC e tra queste,incredibilmente, compare pure il Milan in data 1 luglio 2016.
> 
> Ecco uno screen





che dire ragazzi....se bloomberg si sbilancia così tanto.....


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2016)

Az, dal titolo pensavo ci avessero fatto proprio un articolo, sarebbe stato più d'impatto. Non che sia una brutta notizia, comunque.


----------



## Serginho (25 Agosto 2016)

E' chiaro e limpido che il Milan e' ormai venduto, manca giusto qualche mese per concludere ufficialmente l'affare. Stop


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma clamoroso per chi? Per i gombloddisti e i dietrologhi?
> E' chiaro e limpido che il Milan e' ormai venduto, manca giusto qualche mese per concludere ufficialmente l'affare. Stop



Clamoro perchè non sappiamo chi c'è dietro, intendo come nomi.

Che tanto poi 1) i soldi da soli non bastano, 2) non è detto che chi abbia di più spenda di più.


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2016)

Incredibile. E' incredibile il potere del cerchio magico del Berlusca. Pure Bloomberg si presta al teatrino. I fondi statali cinesi non esistono. Come potrebbero pensare di acquisire il Milan a solo 500 milioni (al netto dei debiti)? Era più credibile Mr Bee, almeno lui per quella cifra si prendeva il 49% e lasciava in sella il cavaliere.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## _ET_ (25 Agosto 2016)

Tutto avrebbe un senso.Il sorriso furbo di Montella mentre decanta l'aspirazione massima l'Europa league.senza nessun minimo accenno a progetto futuro 100 milioni,ritornare competitivi Ecc. .tutto in sordina!mai come quest'anno altalene di emozioni nel mercato...noi forti filtrati...giovani promesse alternate al solito deprimente mercato!! Vuoi vedere ché quel poco tempo in più è servito ad ultimare il closing?arrivano i botti?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' chiaro e limpido che il Milan e' ormai venduto, manca giusto qualche mese per concludere ufficialmente l'affare. Stop



Mica si sa da oggi


----------



## Serginho (25 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Clamoro perchè non sappiamo chi c'è dietro, intendo come nomi.
> 
> Che tanto poi 1) i soldi da soli non bastano, 2) non è detto che chi abbia di più spenda di più.



Io di clamoroso non ci vedo niente, almeno adesso no, quando uscivano i comunicati ufficiali si. 
Basta semplicemente seguire gli eventi con pazienza, logica e affidarsi alle fonti ufficiali/comunicati ufficiali. Evitare di andare dietro a cartoni animati quale Peppe Di Stefano o cialtroni quali tal Forchielli


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe clamoroso se confermato dai diretti interessati ma intanto Bloomberg, nella pagina dedicata allo SDIC (State Development & Investment Corporation*) tra le tante informazioni che dà sul Fondo Statale Cinese, inserisce anche l'acquisizione del Milan.
> C'è infatti in fondo alla pagina una lista delle recenti acquisizioni da parte dello SDIC e tra queste,incredibilmente, compare pure il Milan in data 1 luglio 2016.
> 
> * State Development & Investment Corporation è la più grande holding di partecipazioni di proprietà statale in Cina.



Nulla di sorprendente. Tutte le transazioni finanziarie e commerciali dalla Cina verso l'estero avvengono tramite l'intervento di SDIC, che agisce o come intermediario finanziario, nel senso che smobilizza la valuta di proprietà di imprenditori privati, in giacenza presso le banche statali, e offre agli interlocutori degli stessi garanzie statali di solvibilità a prima richiesta, oppure, come nel caso del Milan, come investitore in partecipazioni di capitale, direttamente con il proprio marchio o con partecipazioni di controllo in SPV che effettuano l'investimento. In questi casi, l'identità soggettiva particolare è elemento di limitato interesse a fronte del dato sostanziale della partecipazione dello Stato nell'iniziativa imprenditoriale. Yonghong Li è semplicemente un commis di Stato che agisce su direttive dello SDIC. E, come personalmente appreso in passati trascorsi professionali, SDIC è la cabina telefonica per colloquiare direttamente con il Comitato Centrale del Partito Comunista cinese. "Trattare con uno Stato": chi era costui?


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io di clamoroso non ci vedo niente, almeno adesso no, quando uscivano i comunicati ufficiali si.
> Basta semplicemente seguire gli eventi con pazienza, logica e affidarsi alle fonti ufficiali/comunicati ufficiali. Evitare di andare dietro a cartoni animati quale Peppe Di Stefano o cialtroni quali tal Forchielli



Forchielli si era semplicemente posto la domanda sbagliata, ovvero chi fosse l'imprenditore privato ad effettuare l'investimento, e non se non fosse piuttosto lo Stato stesso, tramite il suo fondo sovrano, ad investire. Avrebbe trovato la risposta che ha fornito Bloomberg. Sorprendente per uno come lui non valutare immediatamente questa ipotesi, che è la normale prassi in Cina, specie se viene poi annunciata da Berlusconi stesso con il suo "Tratto con uno Stato", che forniva subito la soluzione dell'enigma. Ma tant'è.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Agosto 2016)

Sinceramente dal giorno che è uscito il nome di haixia non avevo già alcun dubbio che finissimo in ottime mani...mi aspettavo però qualche clausola per fare almeno un mercato decente...


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2016)

al momento non dico nulla.
solo che sarebbe CLAMOROSO se saltasse tutto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> al momento non dico nulla.
> solo che sarebbe CLAMOROSO se saltasse tutto.


Perchè dovrebbe saltare tutto?


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe clamoroso se confermato dai diretti interessati ma intanto Bloomberg, nella pagina dedicata allo SDIC (State Development & Investment Corporation*) tra le tante informazioni che dà sul Fondo Statale Cinese, inserisce anche l'acquisizione del Milan.
> C'è infatti in fondo alla pagina una lista delle recenti acquisizioni da parte dello SDIC e tra queste,incredibilmente, compare pure il Milan in data 1 luglio 2016.
> 
> * State Development & Investment Corporation è la più grande holding di partecipazioni di proprietà statale in Cina.



L'operazione è già fatta da tempo. Garantirà al Milan un futuro solido. Bisogna solo aspettare. Lo SDIC è sinonimo di forza!


----------



## neversayconte (25 Agosto 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> al momento non dico nulla.
> solo che sarebbe CLAMOROSO se saltasse tutto.





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Perchè dovrebbe saltare tutto?



Non mi meraviglierei SE saltasse tutto. D'altronde abbiamo la mafia al comando.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non mi meraviglierei SE saltasse tutto. D'altronde abbiamo la mafia al comando.



Oramai non può saltare più un bel niente . Ora bisogna solo mettersi comodi e vedere cosa succede da qui a 2 mesi .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non mi meraviglierei SE saltasse tutto. D'altronde abbiamo la mafia al comando.


La mafia in quel caso dovrebbe pagare una penale non da poco.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Agosto 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La mafia in quel caso dovrebbe pagare una penale non da poco.



Oltre a vedersi forse rovinati molti rapporti con la Cina...e non è un bene di questi tempi..


----------



## martinmilan (25 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai non può saltare più un bel niente . Ora bisogna solo mettersi comodi e vedere cosa succede da qui a 2 mesi .



Che bello!!! che marca di popcorn mi consigli? e la birra?? Ti ringrazio in anticipo per i consigli


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2016)

Il fatto che la data reciti 1 Luglio quando poi il preliminare è avvenuto ad Agosto secondo voi che vuol dire?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe clamoroso se confermato dai diretti interessati ma intanto Bloomberg, nella pagina dedicata allo SDIC (State Development & Investment Corporation*) tra le tante informazioni che dà sul Fondo Statale Cinese, inserisce anche l'acquisizione del Milan.
> C'è infatti in fondo alla pagina una lista delle recenti acquisizioni da parte dello SDIC e tra queste,incredibilmente, compare pure il Milan in data 1 luglio 2016.
> 
> * State Development & Investment Corporation è la più grande holding di partecipazioni di proprietà statale in Cina.



Complimenti, grande notizia che conferma quanto ormai era chiaro!



Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la data reciti 1 Luglio quando poi il preliminare è avvenuto ad Agosto secondo voi che vuol dire?



Difficile da dire al momento. Dobbiamo ancora scoprire tanti aspetti di questa vicenda.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Agosto 2016)

Avere tanti soldi non è sinonimo di spenderne tanti.. Diciamo che se devo attenermi alle parole di Sky ai miei occhi non si sono presentati bene, anche solo pensare minimamente una cessione di un giocatore giovane ed importante come romagnoli, per due soldi, per giunta, perché 40 sono pochissimi, non mi ha destato una grande impressione. Speriamo bene.


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Avere tanti soldi non è sinonimo di spenderne tanti.. Diciamo che se devo attenermi alle parole di Sky ai miei occhi non si sono presentati bene, anche solo pensare minimamente una cessione di un giocatore giovane ed importante come romagnoli, per due soldi, per giunta, perché 40 sono pochissimi, non mi ha destato una grande impressione. Speriamo bene.



Nessuno ha detto che hanno pensato alla cessione. E' giusto però aspettare l'offerta e dare una risposta che per forza di cose sarà negativa. Ma se poi l'offerta fosse di 60 milioni per assurdo? E allora giusto aspettare....


----------



## VonVittel (25 Agosto 2016)

No ragazzi, temo che l'acquisizione riportata da Bloomberg tenga conto delle notizie che sentivamo a luglio. Se si clicca sopra e si guardano i dettagli si ottiene la seguente descrizione della transazione del 1 luglio 2016:

"Chinese consortium headed by Robin Li and Evergrande Real Estate Group Limited (SEHK:3333) will acquire an 80% stake in Associazione Calcio Milan s.p.a. (AC Milan), Italian media reported. The stake is valued around CNY 750 million, including CNY 200 million debts. Formal announcement will be made next week. Evergrande Real Estate Group denied the report."

Inoltre, dal riferimento "Italian media reported", si evince come il sito di Bloomberg riprenda semplicemente le notizie dei primi di luglio, senza aggiungere nulla di nuovo.

Insomma, questa notizia non conferma l'acquisizione dell'AC Milan da parte dello SDIC, ma parla ancora di Robin Li, Evergrande e 80 % delle quote...


----------



## VonVittel (25 Agosto 2016)

Ovviamente ciò non toglie che la cessione sia ormai cosa fatta, tuttavia questa notizia non ci dice nulla di nuovo


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> No ragazzi, temo che l'acquisizione riportata da Bloomberg tenga conto delle notizie che sentivamo a luglio. Se si clicca sopra e si guardano i dettagli si ottiene la seguente descrizione della transazione del 1 luglio 2016:
> 
> "Chinese consortium headed by Robin Li and Evergrande Real Estate Group Limited (SEHK:3333) will acquire an 80% stake in Associazione Calcio Milan s.p.a. (AC Milan), Italian media reported. The stake is valued around CNY 750 million, including CNY 200 million debts. Formal announcement will be made next week. Evergrande Real Estate Group denied the report."
> 
> ...



Probabilmente la descrizione é vecchia e non é stata mai aggiornata anche perché altrimenti dalla notizia come se ne sono usciti con SDIC che nella descrizione non viene neanche citato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Agosto 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Probabilmente la descrizione é vecchia e non é stata mai aggiornata anche perché altrimenti dalla notizia come se ne sono usciti con SDIC che nella descrizione non viene neanche citato?



Esatto.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Agosto 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Probabilmente la descrizione é vecchia e non é stata mai aggiornata anche perché altrimenti dalla notizia come se ne sono usciti con SDIC che nella descrizione non viene neanche citato?


 [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] è stato chiarissimo a tal riguardo: SDIC è sempre presente nelle transazioni finanziarie dalla Cina, sia quando agisce direttamente, come nel caso dell'acquisizione del Milan (a prescindere dalla notizia di Bloomberg), sia nel caso in cui agisce "come intermediario finanziario, nel senso che smobilizza la valuta di proprietà di imprenditori privati, in giacenza presso le banche statali, e offre agli interlocutori degli stessi garanzie statali di solvibilità a prima richiesta" (tratto dall'intervento di Casnop). 

SDIC deve comunque "intromettersi", sia se è implicato direttamente nell'acquisto di un'azienda, sia se deve fare da intermediario per acquirenti privati (che per Bloomberg sono Robin Li ed Evergrande, ma non SDIC, perché allora ancora non si sapeva effettivamente quali erano le aziende a partecipazione statale che volevano acquisire il Milan)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] è stato chiarissimo a tal riguardo: SDIC è sempre presente nelle transazioni finanziarie dalla Cina, sia quando agisce direttamente, come nel caso dell'acquisizione del Milan (a prescindere dalla notizia di Bloomberg), sia nel caso in cui agisce "come intermediario finanziario, nel senso che smobilizza la valuta di proprietà di imprenditori privati, in giacenza presso le banche statali, e offre agli interlocutori degli stessi garanzie statali di solvibilità a prima richiesta" (tratto dall'intervento di Casnop).
> 
> SDIC deve comunque "intromettersi", sia se è implicato direttamente nell'acquisto di un'azienda, sia se deve fare da intermediario per acquirenti privati (che per Bloomberg sono Robin Li ed Evergrande, ma non SDIC, perché allora ancora non si sapeva effettivamente quali erano le aziende a partecipazione statale che volevano acquisire il Milan)



Se agisce anche quando si muovono autonomamente i privati allora nello storico dovrebbe risultare pure l'Inter col Suning, ma non è così.


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] è stato chiarissimo a tal riguardo: SDIC è sempre presente nelle transazioni finanziarie dalla Cina, sia quando agisce direttamente, come nel caso dell'acquisizione del Milan (a prescindere dalla notizia di Bloomberg), sia nel caso in cui agisce "come intermediario finanziario, nel senso che smobilizza la valuta di proprietà di imprenditori privati, in giacenza presso le banche statali, e offre agli interlocutori degli stessi garanzie statali di solvibilità a prima richiesta" (tratto dall'intervento di Casnop).
> 
> SDIC deve comunque "intromettersi", sia se è implicato direttamente nell'acquisto di un'azienda, sia se deve fare da intermediario per acquirenti privati (che per Bloomberg sono Robin Li ed Evergrande, ma non SDIC, perché allora ancora non si sapeva effettivamente quali erano le aziende a partecipazione statale che volevano acquisire il Milan)


Riporto un precedente tratto da una passata esperienza professionale: in un grande appalto di opere pubbliche in Senegal, uno dei concorrenti, un consorzio cinese, era composto da alcune imprese sotto controllo diretto dello SDIC, che tuttavia fungeva anche da advisor finanziario e garante a prima richiesta delle obbligazioni assunte da quelle e da altre imprese consorti di origine privata, in ordine alla acquisizione dei terreni per lo svolgimento dei lavori, l'esecuzione delle infrastrutture, i servizi finanziari connessi. Di fronte ad una garanzia statale pubblica cinese, il comitato di valutazione senegalese alzava le mani, essendo tali credenziali di valore assoluto, non inferiore a quelle delle grandi banche italiane che assistevano i miei clienti concorrenti nell'appalto. Inutile dire chi si aggiudicò quest'ultimo...  In Cina l'iniziativa imprenditoriale strategica è teoricamente nella mano privata (Evergrande, Li, tanto per esemplificare), ma le autorizzazioni all'esercizio dell'impresa sono statali, se collegate alla esportazione di valuta nazionale all'estero, il cui controllo, dal deposito all'impiego, è statale, nella fattispecie del fondo SDIC.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se agisce anche quando si muovono autonomamente i privati allora nello storico dovrebbe risultare pure l'Inter col Suning, ma non è così.



Beh, allora meglio così


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Riporto un precedente tratto da una passata esperienza professionale: in un grande appalto di opere pubbliche in Senegal, uno dei concorrenti, un consorzio cinese, era composto da alcune imprese sotto controllo diretto dello SDIC, che tuttavia fungeva anche da advisor finanziario e garante a prima richiesta delle obbligazioni assunte da quelle e da altre imprese consorti di origine privata, in ordine alla acquisizione dei terreni per lo svolgimento dei lavori, l'esecuzione delle infrastrutture, i servizi finanziari connessi. Di fronte ad una garanzia statale pubblica cinese, il comitato di valutazione senegalese alzava le mani, essendo tali credenziali di valore assoluto, non inferiore a quelle delle grandi banche italiane che assistevano i miei clienti concorrenti nell'appalto. Inutile dire chi si aggiudicò quest'ultimo...  In Cina l'iniziativa imprenditoriale strategica è teoricamente nella mano privata (Evergrande, Li, tanto per esemplificare), ma le autorizzazioni all'esercizio dell'impresa sono statali, se collegate alla esportazione di valuta nazionale all'estero, il cui controllo, dal deposito all'impiego, è statale, nella fattispecie del fondo SDIC.





VonVittel ha scritto:


> Beh, allora meglio così



Perfetto  tornando al report di Bloomberg, è verosimile, invece, che siano indicate semplicemente le operazioni in cui SDIC è coinvolto direttamente (come nel nostro caso).


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se agisce anche quando si muovono autonomamente i privati allora nello storico dovrebbe risultare pure l'Inter col Suning, ma non è così.


Nello storico aziendale SDIC appare se partecipante diretto nel capitale d'impresa, in altre vicende esso svolge funzioni da advisor finanziario e garante a prima richiesta di impegni finanziari presso terzi, siano essi privati o banche. Nel caso di Suning la partecipazione al capitale d'impresa è stata interamente individuale e privata, nel consorzio che acquisisce il Milan SDIC è presente come partecipante indiretto tramite Haixia, o eventualmente anche tramite altre consorti.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> No ragazzi, temo che l'acquisizione riportata da Bloomberg tenga conto delle notizie che sentivamo a luglio. Se si clicca sopra e si guardano i dettagli si ottiene la seguente descrizione della transazione del 1 luglio 2016:
> 
> "Chinese consortium headed by Robin Li and Evergrande Real Estate Group Limited (SEHK:3333) will acquire an 80% stake in Associazione Calcio Milan s.p.a. (AC Milan), Italian media reported. The stake is valued around CNY 750 million, including CNY 200 million debts. Formal announcement will be made next week. Evergrande Real Estate Group denied the report."
> 
> ...




ALT, non c'entra niente questo con quello che è stato riportato. Ti spiego meglio, quello che tu hai postato solo soltanto news riguardanti la società. Mentre quell'immagine come tu hai visto sono transazioni!! infatti c'è la voce Merger/Acquisition. Come noterai le news che ci sono anche per lo SDIC fanno riferimento ad altro, e non si cita ad esempio le diverse acquisizioni fatte comprese quella del Milan. Quindi Da una parte abbiamo news, tra cui anche quelle di riporto da altri giornali, dall'altro acquisizioni o fusioni (merger) dove evidentemente hanno notizie certe!


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Agosto 2016)

Il Milan è venduto da tempo, non capisco cosa ci sia di tanto clamoroso


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è venduto da tempo, non capisco cosa ci sia di tanto clamoroso



che lo SDIC abbia acquisito il Milan...quello si che è clamoroso.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ALT, non c'entra niente questo con quello che è stato riportato. Ti spiego meglio, quello che tu hai postato solo soltanto news riguardanti la società. Mentre quell'immagine come tu hai visto sono transazioni!! infatti c'è la voce Merger/Acquisition. Come noterai le news che ci sono anche per lo SDIC fanno riferimento ad altro, e non si cita ad esempio le diverse acquisizioni fatte comprese quella del Milan. Quindi Da una parte abbiamo news, tra cui anche quelle di riporto da altri giornali, dall'altro acquisizioni o fusioni (merger) dove evidentemente hanno notizie certe!



Chiaro. Però è oggettivamente strano che la data sia il 1 luglio 2016


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Però è oggettivamente strano che la data sia il 1 luglio 2016



e infatti credo abbiano notizie certe per inserirlo tra le acquisizioni ufficiali insieme ad altre. Come vedi da una parte sono aggiornate mentre quelle che sono news no.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

tra l'altro la notizia della cctv su robin li e baidu se non sbaglio è di metà luglio


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ALT, non c'entra niente questo con quello che è stato riportato. Ti spiego meglio, quello che tu hai postato solo soltanto news riguardanti la società. Mentre quell'immagine come tu hai visto sono transazioni!! infatti c'è la voce Merger/Acquisition. Come noterai le news che ci sono anche per lo SDIC fanno riferimento ad altro, e non si cita ad esempio le diverse acquisizioni fatte comprese quella del Milan. Quindi Da una parte abbiamo news, tra cui anche quelle di riporto da altri giornali, dall'altro acquisizioni o fusioni (merger) dove evidentemente hanno notizie certe!


I comunicati stampa dei contraenti del 5 agosto, Fininvest e la SPV cinese, sono chiari, anche nel riferimento alla partecipante Haixia, che da report dell'autorità di borsa di Hong Kong è definita come controllata da SDIC. Vedremo poi se vi sono nel consorzio collegato a Sino Europe altri soggetti partecipati e/o controllati da SDIC. Ma SDIC è certamente nel M&A del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I comunicati stampa dei contraenti del 5 agosto, Fininvest e la SPV cinese, sono chiari, anche nel riferimento alla partecipante Haixia, che da report dell'autorità di borsa di Hong Kong è definita come controllata da SDIC. Vedremo poi se vi sono nel consorzio collegato a Sino Europe altri soggetti partecipati e/o controllati da SDIC. Ma SDIC è certamente nel M&A del Milan.



esatto...nulla vieta che ci possa essere anche qualche investitore privato, d'altronde nel comunicato riporta anche questo.


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tra l'altro la notizia della cctv su robin li e baidu se non sbaglio è di metà luglio


...definita da un officer di Baidu come "inesatta", non infondata, tra l'altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> ...definita da un officer di Baidu come "inesatta", non infondata, tra l'altro.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Agosto 2016)

Qualcuno che dà una spiegazione semplice di quanto state dicendo?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che dà una spiegazione semplice di quanto state dicendo?



Ci acquista lo Stato cinese, simply


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che dà una spiegazione semplice di quanto state dicendo?


Possiamo eliminare il nero dai colori sociali, e dotarci di un ottimo device Huawei per l'accoglienza dei nuovi padroni. Per la prima cosa ho scarsi poteri, per la seconda proprio stamani ho fatto la mia parte.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci acquista lo Stato cinese, simply





Casnop ha scritto:


> Possiamo eliminare il nero dai colori sociali, e dotarci di un ottimo device Huawei per l'accoglienza dei nuovi padroni. Per la prima cosa ho scarsi poteri, per la seconda proprio stamani ho fatto la mia parte.



Grazie


----------



## franko1986 (25 Agosto 2016)

Abituati come siamo a toccare profondi baratri negli ultimi anni, questa notizia è talmente atomica da sembrare quasi irreale.


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2016)

ma quindi da quanto leggiamo su Bloomberg la cessione sembrerebbe già avvenuta? perché non lo ufficializzano quindi?


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma quindi da quanto leggiamo su Bloomberg la cessione sembrerebbe già avvenuta? perché non lo ufficializzano quindi?



closing, passaggio delle azioni...tolto il velo sul fondo. Un passo alla volta..


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Agosto 2016)

a parte la solidita' finanziaria.......conta anche che possiamo sperare in una nuova societa' , con nuovi stimoli e capacita' imprenditoriali.


----------



## patriots88 (25 Agosto 2016)

non esistono


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> closing, passaggio delle azioni...tolto il velo sul fondo. Un passo alla volta..



.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe clamoroso se confermato dai diretti interessati ma intanto Bloomberg, nella pagina dedicata allo SDIC (State Development & Investment Corporation*) tra le tante informazioni che dà sul Fondo Statale Cinese, inserisce anche l'acquisizione del Milan.
> C'è infatti in fondo alla pagina una lista delle recenti acquisizioni da parte dello SDIC e tra queste,incredibilmente, compare pure il Milan in data 1 luglio 2016.
> 
> * State Development & Investment Corporation è la più grande holding di partecipazioni di proprietà statale in Cina.



Non leggo polpette? Come mai?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2016)

questi mesi da qua a gennaio saranno lunghissimi. 

ma è da talmente tanto tempo che sopportiamo tutto ciò, che la nostra pazienza sopporterà anche questo. 
non vedo l'ora sia tutto finito.


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2016)

Già pregusto i nomoni che ci accosteranno tra 3 mesi e soprattutto da maggio. E varie vendette su quei gobbi maledetti... E speriamo di non svegliarmi sudato...


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2016)

intanto vediamo se al 9 di settembre arrivano gli 85 .... 
poi da lì sarà tutto in discesa ...


----------



## naliM77 (25 Agosto 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> intanto vediamo se al 9 di settembre arrivano gli 85 ....
> poi da lì sarà tutto in discesa ...



Se arrivano o non arrivano, non credo lo sapremo mai, visto che sono "fatti" di Fininvest.

Quindi diciamo che al massimo sapremo solo la notizia della firma del closing e di sicuro non lo sapremo mai prima.


----------



## TheZio (25 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Se arrivano o non arrivano, non credo lo sapremo mai, visto che sono "fatti" di Fininvest.
> 
> Quindi diciamo che al massimo sapremo solo la notizia della firma del closing e di sicuro non lo sapremo mai prima.



No beh se non arrivano penso che lo sapremo..


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Agosto 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> intanto vediamo se al 9 di settembre arrivano gli 85 ....
> poi da lì sarà tutto in discesa ...



Come scritto più volte in questo 3D...''un passo alla volta''...ecco cominciamo da questo
Così quelli (come me) che nutrono ancor dubbi sulla solidità finanziaria della cordata si sentiranno un po più sollevati


----------



## Love (25 Agosto 2016)

fatturato SDIC anno 2015, 15 miliardi di euro...


----------



## naliM77 (25 Agosto 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> No beh se non arrivano penso che lo sapremo..



Da chi?

Fininvest se è per questo non ha nemmeno comunicato quando le sono arrivati i primi 15 milioni  Di siscuro io non mi fido della stampa


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> fatturato SDIC anno 2015, 15 miliardi di euro...


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Possiamo eliminare il nero dai colori sociali, e dotarci di un ottimo device Huawei per l'accoglienza dei nuovi padroni. Per la prima cosa ho scarsi poteri, per la seconda proprio stamani ho fatto la mia parte.



Io ho uno Xiaomi va bene lo stesso?


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ho uno Xiaomi va bene lo stesso?


OK.


----------



## Dexter (25 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe clamoroso se confermato dai diretti interessati ma intanto Bloomberg, nella pagina dedicata allo SDIC (State Development & Investment Corporation*) tra le tante informazioni che dà sul Fondo Statale Cinese, inserisce anche l'acquisizione del Milan.
> C'è infatti in fondo alla pagina una lista delle recenti acquisizioni da parte dello SDIC e tra queste,incredibilmente, compare pure il Milan in data 1 luglio 2016.
> 
> * State Development & Investment Corporation è la più grande holding di partecipazioni di proprietà statale in Cina.


La fonte è talmente affidabile che si può dare per certo, altro che indiscrezioni!


----------



## __king george__ (26 Agosto 2016)

SDIC,Haixa,Jack Ma,Pinco Pallo o chiunque ci compra muovetevi a "closare" la faccenda e ad investire....perchè vedere i maledetti che spendono e spandono mi fa giusto un pochino girare le balle........ ma giusto un pelino...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Da chi?
> 
> Fininvest se è per questo non ha nemmeno comunicato quando le sono arrivati i primi 15 milioni  Di siscuro io non mi fido della stampa



Lo ha fatto indirettamente Galliani fiondandosi immediatamente sulla "polpetta" Sosa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Agosto 2016)

Dicono che a gennaio cristiano Ronaldo possa entrare in crisi con la sua attuale squadra....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ho uno Xiaomi va bene lo stesso?


----------

